# Miami Fl...5yr Male...Longhair?..A1129020



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Probably the brother of A1129019..same intake date...same age...and they look alike.










This DOG - ID#A1129020
I am a male, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.
The shelter thinks I am about 5 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 27, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1129020


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Let's hope they get reclaimed


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

stunning


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

a lot of GSDs turning up in FL shelters lately....


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Miami dade animal services is always full of GSDs. since pitbulls became illegal.. people seemed to have moved on to GSDs as the new "tough guy" dog, 
same goes for American bulldogs.. which are also all over the place in the shelter.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Still there....


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful too-is he related to the other guy?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

They are related it is believed. Anyone know a transporter near there?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

so cute


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

